# tv.com reveals now a way to watch minions



## sapnndws (Jul 10, 2015)

Movie Name : Minions
Release date: July 1, 2015 (Netherlands)
Directors: Pierre Coffin, Kyle Balda
Language: English
Cast: Pierre Coffin, Sandra Bullock, Steve Coogan, more

Watch Minions Online

Plot : Evolving from single-celled yellow organisms at the dawn of time, Minions live to serve, but find themselves working for a continual series of unsuccessful masters, from T. Rex to Napoleon. Without a master to grovel for, the Minions fall into a deep depression. But one minion, Kevin, has a plan; accompanied by his pals Stuart and Bob, Kevin sets forth to find a new evil boss for his brethren to follow. Their search leads them to Scarlet Overkill, the world's first-ever super-villainess.


----------

